# Got my wheels on yesterday.



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I went with 18x8 RTX Black Widows on 225/40R18s. Really happy with how they look. Definitely need to lower it a bit.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

eh there not bad but i dont love them but **** they look huge on that lil car lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a little scared by the tire choice, but the wheels look great - 18s really do a great job of filling up those wheel wells without looking goofy - similar to 18s on Cobalts. Small cars, yes - but a big wheel opening.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I tried to read reviews and these tires seemed to get fairly decent ones. We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wow, they look great. :coolpics:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'm a little scared by the tire choice, but the wheels look great - 18s really do a great job of filling up those wheel wells without looking goofy - similar to 18s on Cobalts. Small cars, yes - but a big wheel opening.





WillRS said:


> I went with 18x8 RTX Black Widows on 225/40R18s. Really happy with how they look. Definitely need to lower it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MP81 said:


> I'm a little scared by the tire choice, but the wheels look great - 18s really do a great job of filling up those wheel wells without looking goofy - similar to 18s on Cobalts. Small cars, yes - but a big wheel opening.


When I started reading this I immediately thought about your Cobalt post and the 4X4's LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> When I started reading this I immediately thought about your Cobalt post and the 4X4's LOL


I mean...haha.

From Day 1 (literally took these the night I bought the car, back in 2008) to how it looks now (pic was from back in 2014, but it looks the same):


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I mean...haha.
> 
> From Day 1 (literally took these the night I bought the car, back in 2008) to how it looks now (pic was from back in 2014, but it looks the same):



Much better! Eibachs & ?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Much better! Eibachs & ?


SSC springs on SS/TC FE5 struts/shocks (plus all the other ****, got the full run down here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/dto_garage.php?do=editvehicle&v=16193), most of the handling performance/ride of the best springs (originally Pedders, then Powell came out with the YYZ springs), but with more drop. MSR 045 18x8 wheels with Direzza ZII tires.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillRS said:


> I went with 18x8 RTX Black Widows on 225/40R18s. Really happy with how they look. Definitely need to lower it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look similar to a set I saw on a new Malibu this morning. I'll try an get a pic when I see it again.


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

Really Nice!!!


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Very Nice. Now I know when I do my tire upgrade I don't have to do 19's or 20's...I can stay with 18's and lower them a bit since they fit so nice. Hopefully the wheel well on the sedan is about the size...


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Now; slap some red paint on those calipers and you will be in business!


----------

